# Jersey training



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of any skilled helpers/ decoys for hire in the NJ area? Is there any dog training club/ group anyone knows of? As I said on here before I’m not a very experienced dog handler although I am slooowly improving. Im having a good time doing what I can with agility and have been working on some tracking. I finally have a few high school guys willing to spend a few hours here and there to lay a track for me for a few bucks. Although Quinn and I are getting better I would like to do it under the eye of more experienced people once in a while. Not looking for SCH or any specific discipline just looking for a group of people to work with or more experienced people to give me handler lessons or experienced decoys willing to work with me. Any of you SARS guys know any tracking groups or people? 

I may have to wait till Jeff gets to Jersey and starts to organize the state.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris where in Jersey are you? What do you want to do, work dogs or get yours worked? We have a new forum member from Jersey, check the bios...

PM me and I can give you more information


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes please post what part of NJ you're from. There are a lot of really great trainers in NJ! Just depends on how far you want to travel.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris got side tracked yesterday. You are also welcome to make a run to Delaware and see what we are doing. It's not sport Schutzhund but it might be something close to where you are living...


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Give me a call 862-226-9179 I live in north Jersey, I can give you the contacts to many Good Trainrs and some good helpers. I train 3 sometimes 4 times a week ILl be more than happy to send you in their direction


----------

